# getting started with LGD pups.



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

ok. I bought a pair of sarplaninac/GP pups this weekend (12wks old) with intentions of putting them with our sheep. at the moment all of our sheep are on remote pasture (ive got 25head coming to the homeplace this weekend). So as a result of not having sheep readily available I have kept the pups in the horse barn and in my kennel with my pointers (Seperate from the pointers, but together) when we are not home, and I let them hang out in the barn when I feed.

Once I get my sheep this week the pups will be penned with the sheep and let out for a couple hours a day to mingle when we are around, and once school is out for the summer and I am home all the time I will let them spend increasingly more time with the flock where I can make corrections.

I guess all of that was my way of asking am I starting them right? 

The farmer we got them from had them in a pen in their weaning barn where they were within sight of 75-100head of sheep and they had been in with them.

We have been letting them out and socializing them a little bit but i am trying not to let them get too attached to us.....

thanks
Jim


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am certainly no expert but I'll tell you what has worked for my dogs. My two male Anatolian Shepherd Dogs are a year old now. I let them bond with me and also taught them basic obediance. They need to learn to walk nicely on a leash and sit, at a bare minimum. Don't expect "come when called" to work too well though. But they do need to learn manners and learn to respect and love you. They will guard you, your stock and your stuff much better if they care about you. Also you should socialize them with other people as much as possible so that they are more accepting of new people and new things. This won't hurt them as guard dogs. You are doing the right thing by not allowing them unsupervised access to animals although I am not so sure kenneled next to the other dogs is a wise idea. Can you build them a pen inside a sheep paddock and let them be next to sheep?


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I fully intend to have them penned in with the sheep once I pick up my newest batch of ewe lambs on saturday. The only reason I have them kenneled next to the pointers, Is because they are small enough to squirrel their way out of the small pen I have built in the barn. The kennel situation should free its self up in the next 3-4 days. i would love to put them with my other sheep up the road, but the land owner I am leasing off of is adament about no dogs, sop we have a pair of donkey up there.

I was concerned that us spending much time with them and trreating them like dogs might make them want to be with us rather than the sheep.


Jim


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Some lgds will bond too much to the humans and not stay with the sheep. I know a few people with just that. I think in the case of a smaller flock where the sheep are always near the house it likely works if you let the dog bond to people too. If you expect the dog to stay with the sheep away from people, like in a distant pasture, then the sheep/dog bond becomes more important.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm not an expert, but I think it's important to socialize and train LGD pups to a degree. Until they are about four or five months old, do all your socializing with them out with the sheep. They should be trained to walk on a leash--if they ever need to go to a vet or groomer, they will need to be leash trained, as you don't want a wild, untrained 150 lb beast dragging you around! You can do the leash training and basic obedience out in the pasture, then take them out and about later on.

For the same reason, it's a good idea to get them out and used to riding in the car and going to different places. You don't have to do a ton of this, but IMO it makes things a lot easier if the dog ever has to go anywhere. Sarplaninac, I've heard, can be quite distrustful and potentially aggressive toward strangers, so getting them socialized to different humans will help mitigate liability issues should they take after the Sarplaninac side.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolf Flower said:


> I'm not an expert, but I think it's important to socialize and train LGD pups to a degree. Until they are about four or five months old, do all your socializing with them out with the sheep. They should be trained to walk on a leash--if they ever need to go to a vet or groomer, they will need to be leash trained, as you don't want a wild, untrained 150 lb beast dragging you around! You can do the leash training and basic obedience out in the pasture, then take them out and about later on.
> 
> For the same reason, it's a good idea to get them out and used to riding in the car and going to different places. You don't have to do a ton of this, but IMO it makes things a lot easier if the dog ever has to go anywhere. Sarplaninac, I've heard, can be quite distrustful and potentially aggressive toward strangers, so getting them socialized to different humans will help mitigate liability issues should they take after the Sarplaninac side.


I agree with you 100%. This is not a breed to just put in the pasture and not bond with. This is a pretty primitive breed and is going to be tougher than a pyrenees. Train them and socialize them now, while they are young. It will make handling them much easier as adults.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I have read and heard that about the sarps, and am almost hopeful that is true. We have alot of "nosey" folks around here that have no business where my sheep are.

I guess we will continue to socialize them, and begin some leash and collar training.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Trust me.....socializing these dogs off of the farm with strangers will not make them less effective as guardians. They know the difference between guarding at home and relaxing away from home. My most social Anatolian away from home is also my best guard dog at home.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The window of opportunity for meeting new things is to about 16 weeks, after that you have to work at it and may have some fear issues. Your puppies have already been around sheep, so you are ahead of things. Use the following four weeks, as suggested above, to expose them to as many new things as possible. This includes riding in the car and the truck, small children, chickens, walking on leash in town down main street, going to the vet's office and being weighed. Not only will it be easier on them to be exposed to new things, but they won't be getting any smaller. And, of course, add to that interacting with "their" sheep.


----------

